# Is this a freshwater limpet?



## BlueSky99 (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't know where to put this topic, so it's just going here. I posted on another site asking what it was, and someone suggested it was a limpet. Is that what it is? It was swimming all over the place.




































I've never heard of it before, so I did some quick research. I didn't really see a way to get rid of them except to squish them or dose copper?


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes there is.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Limpets don't "swim" all over the place. They're tiny clear snail like animals. They'll cling to the front of your glass, plants and any other surface. I cannot identify any limpets in any of the photos provide.


----------



## g4search (Aug 10, 2014)

BlueSky99,
I also can not see any mollusk in the pics. Perhaps you are referring to the tiny white spots?

Anyway, whatever you do, DO NOT use copper salts in your aquarium!

Bump:
I agree with ch3fb0yrdee comment.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Jul 9, 2015)

I found two more in there that are bigger. The last one is what it looks like on the wall.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Jul 9, 2015)

And I found two grown ones. I have no clue what these are or whether they're harmful to shrimp. I did a big water change though in hope to get rid of some and all the dead plant matter.
View My Video


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Scud of some sort I think. I believe they can eat baby shrimp.

Hopefully someone more knowledgable can respond.


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

BlueSky99, you have an ostracod or "seed shrimp" (pretty harmless) in your photos and an amphipod (i.e., a scud -- will compete with shrimp and depending on what sort you have may bother or go after babies) in the video.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Jul 9, 2015)

Veneer said:


> BlueSky99, you have an ostracod or "seed shrimp" (pretty harmless) in your photos and an amphipod (i.e., a scud -- will compete with shrimp and depending on what sort you have may bother or go after babies) in the video.


Ok, thank you


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

SQUISH, SQUISH, SQUISH!!!! Squish?


----------

